

Bouncers 'checking Facebook on phones' as identification - soitgoes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/17930370

======
tomwalker
I think that this is a good example of a solution subsequently solved a
problem.

Knowing some bouncers, however, makes me aware that it may also be used as a
ploy to "engage" with these young females....

